# Belkin WLAN-Stick Surf N300 Linux Ubuntu Treiber



## technikfreack (27. November 2011)

Hi,
ich bin gerade dabei, meinen neuen PC Acer Aspire X3990 mit dem WiFi-Stick Belkin Surf N300 auszustatten. Leider habe ich dabei ein kleines Treiberproblem. Ich habe schon viel gegooglet und saß mindestens 4-5h daran, die Lösungen auszuprobieren. Wisst ihr wie ich das am besten machen kann? Danke für eure Hilfe

__________________________
PC: Acer Aspire X3990
Stick: Belkin Surf N300
Architektur: 64 Bit
Betriebssystem: Ubuntu 11.10 64 Bit


----------



## Dr Dau (27. November 2011)

Hallo!

Erstmal heisst es rauszufinden welcher Chipsatz verbaut ist.
Siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Installation

Wenn Dich das nicht weiter bringt, dann schaue mal in die *.inf Datei vom Windowstreiber, dort sollte der verbaute Chipsatz auch drinstehen.

Nächste Möglichkeit wäre es den Stick zu öffen (falls machbar, aber keine Gewalt anwenden) und direkt nachsehen was auf dem Chipsatz draufsteht.

Und zu guter letzt könntest Du den Windowstreiber mittels ndiswrapper nutzen (dieses würde ich aber nur als allerletzte Möglichkeit in Erwägung ziehen).
Siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan/ndiswrapper

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

